# Coyote Calling Morning After Rain



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I have an opportunity to hunt a place that's 2+ hours from home tomorrow morning. Its expected to rain most of the night and be clear in the morning with 11 - 15 mph winds, picking up through out the morning. Pressure at 29.7"

Sounds like a perfect morning to me, but just wanted some more experienced types to chime in on what they'd expect.

Thanks.


----------



## buckbuster71 (Jan 16, 2011)

Way to windy to call and educate them. Wait until it gets colder with snow chances will be way better. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't mind a steady 10 mph wind to keep my scent going one direction but much more than that I choose to stay indoors as I haven't had much luck in higher winds. First night of the Great Lake Predator Challenge last year we had 25-30 mph winds. We killed three that first night so it can be done it was just miserable out there.


----------



## Coyotedown (Jun 26, 2016)

HungryHunter said:


> I have an opportunity to hunt a place that's 2+ hours from home tomorrow morning. Its expected to rain most of the night and be clear in the morning with 11 - 15 mph winds, picking up through out the morning. Pressure at 29.7"
> 
> Sounds like a perfect morning to me, but just wanted some more experienced types to chime in on what they'd expect.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not professional by any means but since I started hunting yotes 5 years ago it's all I hunt now small game with my 8 year old son I used to hunt any and all game yotes taken over fun challenging and what I seen only patteren tend have sunrise sunset love running woods edge long fields scavenger animals don't allow weather stop them from feeding or protecting territory specially during mating season January thru March rain tends get them stalking looking for yearling beding down or moving cause they den all night only thing predictable is more active sunrise sunset and never too early late or weather too bad to eat t and hearing and smell they have makes them pretty confident and capable of not having scefual patterns I wouldnt either if I could hear mouse underground mile away either lol


----------



## Charles Hooke (Dec 29, 2018)

We should be protecting the fox for the . Remember coyotes run out the red fox that once devoured mice. Overrun by mice Michigan now has a decade long tick issue due to the invasive coyotes. In the last century the wolf eliminated any coyote in their territory. Without the wolf we have ticks causing illness and infesting our forests. We shouldn't require permits or anything else to kill coyotes. Read these:

https://www.livescience.com/21017-missing-foxes-lyme-disease.html

https://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2012/06/rise_in_coyote_population_link.html

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1656/045.020.0416


----------

